# We have a new addition to our family!!!



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My daughter and I took a ride to Connecticut today and she came home with her very own Maltese. Her name is Kissy and we got her from Ingela Gram (Thanks so much, Ingela!!!). Alison loves my babies, so she's in heaven now that she has one of her own!!!

Here's a picture of Alison and Kissy. 









Welcome to the family, Kissy. :wub::wub:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Awwww how wonderful! Congrats!!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

_Kissy is adorable, such a pretty girl and a great name. Your daughter is very pretty too; looks like you! _

_Isn't that nice she followed in your footsteps; liking the same breed._

_Welcome to the family Kissy......_


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Kissy is beautiful...congrats to your daughter!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Beautiful girl!! Both actually! How old is she?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

huge congrats to the new addition :wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Such beautiful girls, congratulations!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

harrysmom said:


> My daughter and I took a ride to Connecticut today and she came home with her very own Maltese. Her name is Kissy and we got her from Ingela Gram (Thanks so much, Ingela!!!). Alison loves my babies, so she's in heaven now that she has one of her own!!!
> 
> Here's a picture of Alison and Kissy.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh Debbie, Kissy is gorgeous and so is your daughter. Boy do you resember each other.


Kissy is truly a beauty, ahhhhh and welcome to the family. :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Congratulations on your new grandpuppy! Kissy and your daughter are both lovely and look so happy together!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations to your daughter on her beautiful new malt, Krissy!!! I am so happy for her!:wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

2 beautiful girls!!! Congratulations, GrandMa. LOL
xoxoxoxooxoxoox


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Both Kissy and Allison are beautiful!!! What a happy day!!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Two lovely girls, Debbie. So happy for all of you. Has Kissy met her cousins yet? Can't wait to hear how the first play date goes!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!:wub: Maltese fever runs deep in your family.:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> Beautiful girl!! Both actually! How old is she?


How old is which one... Alison or Kissy...lol? Kissy is 7 years old.

And, thanks every one for the good wishes!!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Two lovely girls, Debbie. So happy for all of you. Has Kissy met her cousins yet? Can't wait to hear how the first play date goes!


Kissy hasn't met my crew yet. Alison is afraid they'll corrupt her and send her to the wild side... :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: . They'll meet soon I'm sure. :thumbsup: I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! Kissy is beautiful I am sure your daughter is besides herself with joy - I must say I took a double take your daughter looks just like Jennifer Love Hewitt ---


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Deb, Kissy is adorable! Does she live up to her name?....is she a kisser? 

I'm so happy for your beautiful daughter!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ohhhhh!!! They look so happy together! Congrats you guys. ♥


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

MaryH said:


> Two lovely girls, Debbie. So happy for all of you. Has Kissy met her cousins yet? Can't wait to hear how the first play date goes!


Maybe, Mary, they are what people in the south call "kissin' cousins?" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I love the expression on sweet Kissys face! She is a doll!! Congrats!!


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

Awww, Kissy is gorgeous and so is your daughter!! Congrats


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

LexiMom said:


> CONGRATS!!!! Kissy is beautiful I am sure your daughter is besides herself with joy - I must say I took a double take your daughter looks just like Jennifer Love Hewitt ---


Yes, or Jena Malone. Aww, such beautiful girls!!! Congrats


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

A beautiful pictures of 2 beautiful girls!!! Congratulations to Allison on Kissy. I know she will have so much happiness and love showered on her.

BTW -- will Allison be bringing Kissy to Nationals? Sure hope so.


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Both girls are beautiful and your daughter looks so happy! Congrats on the grandpuppy I think she's going to be spoiled like crazy!!!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> A beautiful pictures of 2 beautiful girls!!! Congratulations to Allison on Kissy. I know she will have so much happiness and love showered on her.
> 
> BTW -- will Allison be bringing Kissy to Nationals? Sure hope so.


Thanks for the great replies, everyone!!! And, yes Lynn, Kissy will be coming with us to nationals!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - what a surprise to find out that Allison got a beautiful Maltese. You didn't utter a word to me. :angry::HistericalSmiley: Kissy's gorgeous and you know how much I love your two girls. I can't wait until Kissy meets the crew. Watch out.:chili::chili: I guess you're a grand-ma(lt) now.:w00t: :aktion033: Can''t wait to meet her.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Wow! Kissy is so gorgeous and so is your daughter. Like the other posters, I was surprised at how much she looked just like you ......I also see the resemblence to Jennifer Love Hewitt! Congratulations :chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beauty. Love the bows. Congratulations.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

harrysmom said:


> Thanks for the great replies, everyone!!! And, yes Lynn, Kissy will be coming with us to nationals!!!


:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Congrats on the your new addition :chili: Kissy is beautiful. :wub: I know your daughter is thrilled. They are both pretty girls.


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Big congrats! Who knew there were beauties in my neighborhood today. Enjoy the happiness & looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Congrats  She's gorgeous.


----------

